# bestimmen, nach welchem Flexionstyp das Adjektiv flektiert wird



## vaibhavm

Seine Form hängt aber auch von der Art des Artikelwortes  ab, mit dem das Nomen steht. Anwesenheit und Art des Artikelwortes  bestimmen, _*nach welchem Flexionstyp* (stark, schwach, gemischt) das  Adjektiv flektiert wird. _

Which grammatical term applies for the italic sentence?

_LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 1.4.1.3_


----------



## JClaudeK

Something along the lines:
_which  declension patterns apply_

See here:
German declension - Wikipedia


----------



## bearded

I would say that the grammatical term for "nach welchem Flexionstyp.. flektiert wird" is: indirect question.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> I would say that the grammatical term for "nach welchem Flexionstyp.. flektiert wird" is: indirect question.


I disagree. If it were an indirect question then
..._nach welchem Flexionstyp (stark, schwach, gemischt) das  Adjektiv flektiert *werde*._
would make sense and would even be preferable. But it doesn't make sense here. In my opinion it rather is a noun-phrase-equivalent declarative clause.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> it rather is a noun-phrase-equivalent declarative clause.


That's a category unknown to me (as concerns terminology, at least). Could you please provide some other examples of it?
Ich dachte, bei indirekten Fragen könne auch oft vom Indikativ Gebrauch gemacht werden: z.B. ''Ich frage dich, ob er schläft'' : 'schlafe' wäre für mich hier unangebracht/veraltet.


----------



## berndf

It is something very common in German: rather then using a pronoun and a subordinate clause, an clauses describing a condition, situation or event can directly take the role of a simple noun or noun phrase in the main sentence. Example:
_Dass er nicht gekommen war__, machte ihr nichts aus._
The underlined sub clause is the subject NP of the main clause. In English this is in theory possible as well but very uncommon. I realized that only when people told my they had to read my sentences several times to understand the syntactic structure when I used such a construction in English.


----------



## bearded

Oh yes, your example sentence with 'dass' is very clear.  What I didn't know is that such clauses can be also introduced by (usually) interrogative conjunctions or pronouns, like - in our case - ''nach welchem...'' which would make me think of an indirect interrogative clause.
I would incidentally add that in Italian we do not have such a clear distinction, hence after interrogative particles what follows is usually interrogative.
But German is of course a different matter.


----------



## berndf

Various pronouns or adverbs can introduce such clauses; that doesn't change the basic structure:
_Dass er nicht gekommen war, war ihr egal.
Welcher ihrer Freunde kommt, war ihr egal.
Ob er kommt, war ihr egal._


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> I would say that the grammatical term for "nach welchem Flexionstyp.. flektiert wird" is: indirect question.


I think that _bearded_ is right: it _is_ a kind of _indirect question._


berndf said:


> In my opinion it rather is a noun-phrase-equivalent declarative clause.


_Perhaps _one can call it a "noun-phrase-equivalent" in so far as  _"nach welchem Flexionstyp (stark, schwach, gemischt) das  Adjektiv flektiert wird." _is the object of the verb " bestimmen":
(_Was bestimmen  Anwesenheit und Art des Artikelwortes?_)


> Indirekte Fragesätze, [.....]  werden sie mit einem Interrogativpronomen eingeleitet, handelt es sich um Pronominalsätze. Nach indirekten Fragesätzen steht kein Fragezeichen. Der indirekte Fragesatz kann die Stelle eines Subjektsatzes oder eines *Objektsatzes* einnehmen.
> Objekt- und Subjektsatz – kapiert.de




Or it's simply called  a "Pronominalsatz"


> *Pronominalsätze*
> Pronominalsätze sind Sätze, die durch folgende Wörter eingeleitet werden:
> 
> 2. Fragepronomen (auch in Kombination mit einer Präposition)
> 
> 
> _Beispiel_Ich finde heraus, was passiert ist.Er weiß nicht, mit wem ich wohne.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> I think that _bearded_ is right: it _is_ a kind of _indirect question._


Yes, formally the examples in #8 are indirect questions ("indirekte Fragen"). In German "indirekte Fragen" are not necessarily a sub-category of reported speech, but just a grammatical phenomenon.

In this case the indirect question is an object clause.



berndf said:


> noun-phrase-equivalent declarative clause.


Never heard of them, I have to admit.

I call these indirect questions in #8 object clauses.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Yes, formally the examples in #8 are indirect questions ("indirekte Fragen"). In German "indirekte Fragen" are not necessarily a sub-category of reported speech, but just a grammatical phenomenon.


Sorry, I cannot envision any interpretation that would render _welchem _as question pronoun. In an indirect question, subjunctive mood should at least make semantic sense even if it is not idiomatic. But here it doesn't.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> I cannot envision any interpretation that would render _welchem _as question pronoun.


"*In welche* Schule gehst du?" / *Welches* Kleid willst du, das rote oder das blaue?- Korrekte direkte Fragen oder nicht?
"Kannst du mir sagen,* in welche* Schule du gehst?/ ....." - Korrekte indirekte Frage oder nicht?


----------



## berndf

Es geht um diesen Satz.





vaibhavm said:


> Seine Form hängt aber auch von der Art des Artikelwortes ab, mit dem das Nomen steht. Anwesenheit und Art des Artikelwortes bestimmen, _*nach welchem Flexionstyp* (stark, schwach, gemischt) das Adjektiv flektiert wird._


Das _welch- _in anderen Sätzen ein Fragewort sein kann, ist unbestritten.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das _welch- _in anderen Sätzen ein Fragewort sein kann, ist unbestritten.


Warum nur in _anderen_ Sätzen?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Warum nur in _anderen_ Sätzen?


Welch- kann entweder ein _Relativ-_ oder ein _Fragepronomen _sein. In dem Beispiel ist der Nebensatz einem Relativsatz strukturell und semantisch viel näher als einem Fragesatz.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In an indirect question, subjunctive mood should at least make semantic sense even if it is not idiomatic.


Indirekte Fragen sind nicht immer indirekte Rede (reported speech), sondern eben nur eine grammatisch indirekte Frage. Die Möglichkeit des Konjunktivs halte ich daher nicht für einen geeigneten Maßstab.

Indirekte Fragen ohne Option des Konjunktivs:

_Niemand weiß, ob sie das versteht.
Keiner ahnt, warum sie das gemacht hat._

Das sind doch zweifelsfrei (1) tatsächlich aus grammatischer Sicht indirekte Fragen und (2) sind sie eindeutig absolut idiomatisch und formal korrekt, oder?



berndf said:


> Sorry, I cannot envision any interpretation that would render _welchem _as question pronoun.


In the title clause "nach welchem" forms a complex interrogative phrase, so "welchem" is not an interrogative pronoun on its own here. But of course there are many direct and indirect questions in which "welch-" is used as interrogative pronoun:

_Welchen Satz verstehst du nicht?
Welche Beilage hätten Sien gerne?_

Zurück zum Titelsatz: indirekte und direkte Fragen

_Nach welchem Muster wird X flektiert? <direkt>
Es ist interessant, nach welchem Muster X flektiert wird.  <indirekt>
Wir sollten diskutieren, ob X nach Muster Y flektiert wird. <indirekt>_

Again, none of these subclauses makes sense with Konjunktiv. That's not a problem and the subclause is an indirect question nonetheless.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In dem Beispiel ist der Nebensatz einem Relativsatz strukturell und semantisch viel näher als einem Fragesatz.


Ja, auf indirekte Fragen, die keine indirekte Rede sind, trifft dies immer zu. Das hat mich früher auch vom Ausdruck her gestört. Aber man darf "indirekt" hier nicht mit indirekter Rede (reported speech) gleichsetzen.

Sieh bitte die Parallelität:

_Nach welchem Muster wird flektiert?
Es hängt davon ab, nach welchem Muster flektiert wird._

Das eine ist eine direkte Frage, das andere eine indirekte Frage. Dass die indirekte Frage kein Teil einer indirekte Rede ist, darf einen vom Terminus her nicht stören. Ist einfach ein blöder Ausdruck, wenn du so willst.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Indirekte Fragen sind nicht immer indirekte Rede (reported speech), sondern eben nur eine grammatisch indirekte Frage.


Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Wie begründest du das?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Wie begründest du das?


Würdest Du bei Kajjos Beispiel ''_es hängt davon ab, nach welchem Muster flektiert wird_'' den Teil ''nach welchem Muster flektiert wird'' wirklich als indirekte Rede bezeichnen? Mir scheint Kajjos Aussage, es sei eher eine grammatisch indirekte Frage, überzeugend.
Oder stört Dich beim OP-Satz das Verb ''bestimmen'', weil es kein Frage-Verb ist?  Aber es kann dennoch sicherlich auch indirekte Fragen einleiten:
_Er muss bestimmen, was richtig ist und was nicht.  Er muss bestimmen, ob das passt..._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Welch- kann entweder ein _Relativ-_ oder ein _Fragepronomen _sein. In dem Beispiel ist der Nebensatz einem Relativsatz strukturell und semantisch viel näher als einem Fragesatz.


Und wie begründest _Du_ das? Das halte ich für rein subjektiv. (Vergl. #17)


----------



## bearded

Vielleicht denkt berndf an eine Formulierung wie ''...den Flexionstyp bestimmen, nach welchem...'' ... ? Aber der Originalsatz ist eben anders.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Und wie begründest _Du_ das? Das halte ich für rein subjektiv. (Vergl. #17)


Wir spielen hier aber nicht Ping-Pong, oder.  
Ich habe gesagt, wie ich das begründe, 2x und Kajjo lehnt diese Begründung ab, indem er das Konzept der _indirekten Frage_ ad hoc erweitert. Ich kann diese Erweiterung nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Vielleicht denkt berndf an eine Formulierung wie ''...den Flexionstyp bestimmen, nach welchem...'' ... ? Aber der Originalsatz ist eben anders.


Das ist nicht der Grund. Ich habe das Konzep der_ indirekten Frage_ so gelernt, dass hier eine gestellte Frage wiedergegeben wird, das Objekt also die Stellung der Frage und nicht der Inhalt der Frage ist, also eine Form der_ indirekten Rede_. Und das ist hier eindeutig nicht der Fall.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das ist nicht der Grund


Wenn das nicht der Grund ist, dann kann ich nicht verstehen, inwiefern der Nebensatz ''einem Relativsatz näher ...als einem Fragesatz'' (Deine Worte) sein soll - wo hast Du das übrigens schon begründet?  ''Objektsatz''/object clause könnte ich gewissermaßen noch verstehen (doppelte Natur: indirekter Fragesatz + Objektsatz)...


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> inwiefern der Nebensatz ''einem Relativsatz näher ...als einem Fragesatz'' (Deine Worte) sein soll


Weil er einen Sachverhalt selbst und nicht eine _Frage über_ einen Sachverhalt zum Gegenstand hat. *Wenn* man also von einer "Frage" reden wollte (was ich immer noch nicht will), dann wäre es ein_ direkte_ und keine _indirekte_ Frage. Ich sehe hier keine Indirektion.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Weil er einen Sachverhalt selbst und nicht eine _Frage über_ einen Sachverhalt zum Gegenstand hat.


Passen zu dieser Erklärung die Definitionen ''Objektsatz/Deklarativsatz'' nicht besser als ''Relativsatz'' (Sachverhalt als_ Gegenstand/_Objekt)?
(Für mich bleibt der Satz nach wie vor vorwiegend ein Fragesatz. ..).

PS. Ich lese erst jetzt Deinen Zusatz.  Ich sehe hingegen keine 'Direktion' (im Sinne von 'direkt) bei der Frage.


----------



## bearded

Berndf
Ich denke, eine weitere Diskussion zwischen uns wäre nunmehr umsonst. Am besten _we agree that we disagree.  _


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Für mich bleibt der Satz nach wie vor vorwiegend ein Fragesatz


Wie gesagt, ich finde es immer noch falsch von einer Frage zu reden, weil eine Frage eine Aufforderung ist (zur ihrer Beantwortung). Woran ich mich aber vor allem störe, ist _indirekt_.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Berndf
> Ich denke, eine weitere Diskussion zwischen uns wäre nunmehr umsonst. Am besten _we agree that we disagree. _


Das können wir sicher nicht. Es geht in diesem Thread nicht nur um Auffassungen, sondern auch darum, was bestimmte Fachausdrücke tatsächlich bedeuten:


vaibhavm said:


> Which grammatical term applies for the italic sentence?


Und indirekte Frage bedeutet, so wie ich den Begriff gelernt habe, halt etwas vollkommen anderes, nämlich tatsächlich einen Spezialfall der _indirekten Rede_.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Das können wir sicher nicht.


Meinerseits werde ich hier nicht mehr 'eingreifen'.  Obwohl Du mich (und einige Muttersprachler, s.oben) nicht überzeugt hast, überlasse ich Dir in dieser Sache gerne das letzte Wort. Unsere Standpunkte unterscheiden sich voneinander zu sehr.


----------



## elroy

I’m with berndf here.

There’s a difference between

_Das bestimmt, nach welchem..._

and

_Er fragte mich, nach welchem..._

I think the comparison with “relative clauses” wasn’t very felicitous: I take that as a result of berndf’s valiant attempts to make his point in the face of so much opposition.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Meinerseits werde ich hier nicht mehr 'eingreifen'.  Obwohl Du mich (und einige Muttersprachler, s.oben) nicht überzeugt hast, überlasse ich Dir in dieser Sache gerne das letzte Wort. Unsere Standpunkte unterscheiden sich zu sehr.


OK. Der Teil, mit dem ich auch die größten Probleme habe, ist diese Aussage von Kajjo:


Kajjo said:


> Indirekte Fragen sind nicht immer indirekte Rede


und es würde mich interessieren, hierfür Belege zu finden. Bei indirekter Rede, indirekter Frage oder indirektem irgendwas geht es meines Verständnisses der Terminologie nach immer um einen Satz über einen Satz (eben _*in*direkt_) und nicht um einen Satz über einen Sachverhalt.


----------



## elroy

Yes!  All we mean when we say "indirect question" is that we are not using the actual words that were used in the question.  But we're still talking about *an actual question*.

_Er fragte mich, "Wie heißt du?" _(direct question, since those are the words he actually used)
_Er fragte mich, wie ich heiße._ (indirect question, since he did not say the actual words "wie ich heiße."  He said "Wie heißt du?")

But

_Wie ich heiße, ist keinem bekannt.
Ich werde niemandem verraten, wie ich heiße._

These are not indirect (or direct) questions.  They are noun clauses referring to a specific "Sachverhalt," as berndf says.  The "Sachverhalt" in this case is "what my name is" or just "my name."


----------



## Kajjo

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es indirekte Fragen im engeren Sinne und solche im weiteren Sinne. Im engeren Sinne sind indirekte Fragen eben Fragen in indirekter Rede, also in wiedergegebener Rede.

_Sie fragte, wann er kommt. (Sie fragte: "Wann kommst du?")
Er wollten wissen, ob sie dazu Lust hat. (Er wollte wissen: "Hast du Lust dazu?")_

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es das grammatische Phänomen, dass Interrogativphrasen als Nebensatz verwendet werden, obwohl sie nicht wiedergegebene Rede sind, sondern die indirekte Frage nur enthalten. Man könnte diese Teile zu einer direkten Frage umformulieren, aber sie sind nicht von irgendjemandem gesagt worden. 

_Niemand weiß, ob sie das versteht. (Versteht sie das?)
Keiner ahnt, warum sie das gemacht hat. (Warum hat sie das gemacht?)
Wir müssen berücksichtigen, wie lange die Vorräte noch reichen. (Wie lange reichen die Vorräte noch?)

Der Artikel bestimmt, nach welchem Typ flektiert wird. (Nach welchem Typ wird flektiert?)_

Ich wüsste nicht, warum letztere Sätze nicht als indirekte Fragen gelten sollten. Sie erfüllen alle formalen Kriterien und sind völlig parallel gebaut. So oder so stellen Sie Objektsätze zum einleitenden Hauptsatz dar. Es sind nicht nur Nominalphrasen, sondern komplette Nebensätze.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Niemand weiß, ob sie das versteht. (Versteht sie das?)
> Keiner ahnt, warum sie das gemacht hat. (Warum hat sie das gemacht?)
> Wir müssen berücksichtigen, wie lange die Vorräte noch reichen. (Wie lange reichen die Vorräte noch?)
> 
> Der Artikel bestimmt, nach welchem Typ flektiert wird. (Nach welchem Typ wird flektiert?)


Mit dem Argument wäre folgendes auch aine "Frage": _Er kommt aus Münster. Wo kommt er her? _Nur weil man nach einer Sache auch Fragen kann ist noch längst nicht jede Aussage über diese Sache eine Frage. Eine Frage ist von Ihrer Natur her eine Aufforderung (zu ihrer Beantwortung) und darum geht es in diesem Satz nicht. Und _indirekt _schon mal gar nicht, weil der Gegenstand der Sachverhalt selbst und nicht eine anderer Satz ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Auf der anderen Seite gibt es das grammatische Phänomen, dass Interrogativphrasen als Nebensatz verwendet werden, obwohl sie nicht wiedergegebene Rede sind, sondern die indirekte Frage nur enthalten.



*Formal* sind es indirekte Fragesätze.
Vergleiche #9, Pronominalsätze.


> *Pronominalsätze* sind Sätze, die durch folgende Wörter eingeleitet werden:
> 2. Fragepronomen (auch in Kombination mit einer Präposition)
> 
> Die Wortstellung bei Pronominalsätzen entspricht dem Stellungstyp 3, wo die finite bzw. infinite Verbform die letzte Satzgliedstelle einnimmt. Die Funktionen, die Pronominalsätze übernehmen, sind die des Subjekts, des Objekts und des Attributs, sie sind nämlich Subjekt-, Objekt- und Attributsätze


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Nur weil man nach einer Sache auch Fragen kann


Mein Argument war nicht, dass man danach fragen kann... mein Argument war die Struktur des Nebensatzes mit einleitendem Fragewort.

Indirekte Fragen sind Pronominalsätze (mit Interrogativpronomen des w-Typs) oder Konjunktionalsätze (bei Entscheidungsfrsagen mit "ob"). Genau das trifft auf alle Beispielsätze aus #34 zu.

Warum Du nur die erste Gruppe als indirekte Fragen bezeichnen möchtest, nicht aber die zweite Gruppe, erschließt sich mir einfach nicht.

_Wer das versteht, soll sich melden. <Subjektsatz>
Ob er es versteht, ist völlig egal.
Warum er es gemacht hat, weiß niemand. <Objektsatz>_

Diese Sätze sind für mich alle korrekte indirekte Fragen und eben auch als typische indirekte Fragen formuliert.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Mein Argument war nicht, dass man danach fragen kann... mein Argument war die Struktur des Nebensatzes mit einleitendem Fragewort.


Ein _w_-Adverb oder -Pronomen ist nicht von seiner Natur her ein Fragewort, sondern wird durch seine Verwendung in Fragen zu einem. Dazu gibt es viel zu viele Verwendungen in stinkördinären Aussagesätzen. Etwas als Frage zu klassifizieren, nur weil ein _w_-Wort drin vorkommt, zäumt m.E. das Pferd vom Schwanz auf.


----------



## Kajjo

Hm, ich sehe einen Nutzen für Lernende darin, indirekte Fragen als solche zu bezeichnen, auch wenn sie keine indirekte Rede darstellen, denn Struktur und Verwendung sind parallel.

_(1) Es ist völlig egal, ob er das versteht.
(2) Sie möchte wissen, ob er das versteht._

Satz 2 ist für dich eine indirekte Frage, aber Satz 1 nicht -- und das nur, weil der Einleitesatz von 1 keine wiedergegebene Rede nahelegt.

Letztlich ist das alles eine reine Definitionsfrage. Ich finde es stimmig, beide Sätze als indirekte Fragen zu behandeln. Wenn du das ablehnst, müsstest du eine griffige Bezeichnung für derartige Konjunktionalsätze vorschlagen. Der ob-Satz in 1 lässt sich absolut gleichwertig in eine Frage umformen und auch inhaltlich ergibt das genau den gleichen Sinn wie bei 2.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Satz 2 ist für dich eine indirekte Frage, aber Satz 1 nicht


Richtig.


Kajjo said:


> und das nur, weil der Einleitesatz von 1 keine wiedergegebene Rede nahelegt.


Vor allem, weil in #2 eine Indirektion ist. Es gibt einen Agens der Frage, der (nicht notwendig) mit dem Redner identisch sein muss. Dieser Agens kann auch abstrakt oder hypothetisch sein, wie zum Beispiel in _Es stellt sich die Frage, von wo er kommt_. Wichtig ist aber, dass es ein Satz über einen Satz (einen Fragesatz) ist und nicht ein Satz über einen Sachverhalt.


Kajjo said:


> Der ob-Satz in 1 lässt sich absolut gleichwertig in eine Frage umformen und auch inhaltlich ergibt das genau den gleichen Sinn wie bei 2.


Eben nicht. In 2. wir etwas über diesen zweiten Agens ("sie") ausgesagt, was in 1. nicht enthalten ist.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Eben nicht. In 2. wir etwas über diesen zweiten Agens ("sie") ausgesagt, was in 1. nicht enthalten ist.


_Ihm ist völlig egal, was dabei herauskommt.
Es ist völlig egal, was dabei herauskommt._

Und hier?


----------



## berndf

Ich sehe hier in keinem der beiden Satze eine Frage involviert. Niemand will hier wissen, das herauskommt. Zumindest ist es in keinem der beiden Sätze impliziert.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Ich sehe hier in keinem der beiden Satze eine Frage involviert. Niemand will hier wissen, das herauskommt. Zumindest ist es in keinem der beiden Sätze impliziert.


_Ihm ist völlig egal, was dabei herauskommt. 
Er will nicht wissen, was dabei herauskommt.
Er fragt, was dabei herauskommt._

Die Struktur und formale Bewertung ist für mich identisch. Aber ich sehe natürlich den Unterschied, dass man manche Sätze als indirekte Rede auffassen kann und andere nicht. 

Der Ausdruck "indirekte Frage" legt nahe, dass es eine Subkategorie von "indirekter Rede" ist, aber tatsächlich kann "indirekte Frage" zweierlei bedeuten: Eine Frage in indirekter Rede oder ein Nebensatz mit Frage-Struktur. Ich denke, letztlich ist das nur eine Definitionsfrage.


----------



## bearded

@ berndf
Wenn ich fragen darf: stimmst Du  dem Inhalt dieses Links zu?
Indirekte Fragen in der deutschen Grammatik
(Vgl. die Beispiele einleitender Hauptsätze):


> Wir verstehen (nicht), … Sie erklärt uns, … Es ist (un)wichtig, … Es spielt keine Rolle, … Wir werden beweisen, … Er fragt, … Sie möchte wissen, … Ich sage dir nicht, … Können Sie mir sagen, …?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> tatsächlich kann "indirekte Frage" zweierlei bedeuten: Eine Frage in indirekter Rede oder ein Nebensatz mit Frage-Struktur.


Meines Wissens ist das nicht so. Diese Definition habe ich noch nirgends als eingeführten Fachausdruck (und nur darum geht es in diesem Thread) gesehen. Ich kenne _indirekte Frage_ nur als Spezialfall der_ indirekten Rede_.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> @ berndf
> Wenn ich fragen darf: stimmst Du  dem Inhalt dieses Links zu?
> Indirekte Fragen in der deutschen Grammatik
> (Vgl. die Beispiele:


Im Allgemeinen ja. Dies ist vielleicht ein Grenzfall: _Können Sie mir sagen, wie ich zum Bahnhof komme? _Aber solche Grenzfälle lassen sich bei der "normalen" indirekten Rede auch konstruieren.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Im Allgemeinen ja. Dies ist vielleicht ein Grenzfall: _Können Sie mir sagen, wie ich zum Bahnhof komme? _Aber solche Grenzfälle lassen sich bei der "normalen" indirekten Rede auch konstruieren.


Danke.
Und was sagst Du bitte zu den Beispielen _Es ist unwichtig…, es spielt keine Rolle…, wir werden beweisen… ich sage dir nicht… _?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> _ ich sage dir nicht… _?


Gerade dieses Beispiel zeigt, dass auch Aussagen als indirekte Frage formuliert werden können, obwohl sie in direkter Rede keine Fragen wären.



berndf said:


> Diese Definition habe ich noch nirgends als eingeführten Fachausdruck (und nur darum geht es in diesem Thread) gesehen. Ich kenne _indirekte Frage_ nur als Spezialfall der_ indirekten Rede_.


OK, deswegen schrieb ich ja schon #10, dass ich die Definition anders sehe. In den üblichen Grammatikbüchern werden natürlich weit überwiegend typische Fragen als typische Beispiele gegeben.

Ich glaube, dass das Wort "indirekt" hier nicht nur "reported speech" sondern eben auch wortwörtlich "indirekt" bedeuten kann.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> OK, deswegen schrieb ich ja schon #10, dass ich die Definition anders sehe.


Da es um persönliche Sichtweisen in diesem Thread eben nicht geht, würde ich sagen, wir belassen es hierbei. Die Ansichten sind ausgetauscht.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Da es um persönliche Sichtweisen in diesem Thread eben nicht geht


Nun, weder du noch ich konnten Lehrbuchzitate vorlegen. Es geht um unser Wissen und unsere fachlichen Meinungen zum Thema.

Schau aber mal hier: LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.6.3.3.3



> Ein mit _ob_ eingeleiteter Nebensatz steht nach Ausdrücken der Frage, der Unsicherheit oder des Zweifels, wenn mit einer Entscheidungsfrage (ja/nein-Frage) gefragt werden kann. Die Verbindung zwischen einem Hauptsatz und einem ob-Satz hat keine eigentliche Bedeutung. Die ob-Sätze sind Subjektsätze oder Objektsätze und als solche Inhaltssätze.
> 
> Ein ob-Satz steht nach Ausdrücken der Frage, der Unsicherheit oder des Zweifels. Er ist *im weitesten Sinne der Ausdruck einer indirekten Entscheidungsfrage* (ja/nein-Frage).
> 
> Ein ob-Satz entspricht oft einem indirekten Fragesatz, der in eine direkte Frage umgewandelt werden kann.
> 
> Ein ob-Satz kann auch* einer indirekten Frage entsprechen, die nicht unmittelbar in eine direkte Frage umgewandelt werden kann.*


 
Auch Canoo (jetzt Leo) vollziehen also eine ähnliche Gratwanderung mit "im weitesten Sinne" wie ich mit "im engeren/weitere Sinne" und die Formulierung "kann (eine indirekten Frage) entsprechen" hebt ebenfalls die grammatische und strukturelle Ähnlichkeit hervor.

Wenn du "indirekte Frage" als Subkategorie von "indirekter (wiedergegebener) Rede" siehst, dann muss ich das einfach so akzeptieren. Daran ist sicherlich nichts grundsätzlich falsch.

Dass Fragewörter (ob oder w-Typ) in einem Nebensatz aber eine besondere Art der "nicht-direkten" Frage vermitteln, müsstest auch du akzeptieren, egal wie wir das dann nennen. Du hast übrigens dafür auch noch keinen griffigen Vorschlag unterbreitet.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nun, weder du noch ich konnten Lehrbuchzitate vorlegen.


Aus der Duden-Website ("Verzeichnis der Fachausdrücke"):


> Fragesatz: Satz in der Funktion einer Frage (direkte Frage: Möchtest du noch Kaffee? Das Wasser hast du ausgetrunken? Was trinkt ihr am liebsten?); indirekter Fragesatz: Nebensatz, der eine Frage wiedergibt (er erkundigte sich, ob sie Kaffee wolle)


----------



## Kajjo

Tja, das wissen wir alle. Das beantwortet nicht die Frage, ob die auf Canoo erwähnten anderen indirekten Fragen im weiteren Sinne auch dazuzählen.

Ich habe bisher auch nicht verstanden, warum dir der Unterschied wichtig ist oder warum du die erweiterte Definition ablehnst. Strukturell und grammatisch identisch.


----------



## berndf

Strukturell ist es ein Nebensatz. Mehr lässt sich strukturell nicht sagen. Frage oder nicht Frage ist zunächst eine semantische und nicht eine strukturelle. Und es macht halt einen enormen Unterschied, ob der Gegenstand einer Aussage selbst ein Satz ist oder ein Sachverhalt, d.h. ob die Beziehung zum Sachverhalt direkt oder indirekt ist. Grammatisch hat das die Implikation, ob Konjunktiv sinnvoll ist oder nicht.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Frage oder nicht Frage ist zunächst *eine semantische* und nicht eine strukturelle.


 
vgl.


elroy said:


> All we mean when we say "indirect question" is that we are not using the actual words that were used in the question. But we're still talking about *an actual question*.


Also:

1. Sie fragte mich, *was ich ihm sagen wollte*.
2. Es ist nicht wichtig, *was ich ihm sagen wollte*.
3. Es gab etwas, *was ich ihm sagen wollte*.

If we take Kajjo's argument to its logical conclusion, then we must conclude that the clause in 3 (which is obviously a relative clause) is also an indirect question, since it's identical to the clauses in 1 and 2.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> to its logical conclusion


Na komm, da veralberst du jetzt unsere ernsthafte Diskussion. Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich.

Natürlich ist Satz 3 ein Relativsatz und keine indirekte Frage. Interessant wäre, als was du 2 bezeichnest.


----------



## berndf

Elroys Bemerkung ist vielleicht etwas ironisch zugespitzt, illustriert aber doch gut, dass die Struktur des Nebensatzes nicht das Charakteristikum einer indirekten Frage sein kann.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> da veralberst du jetzt unsere ernsthafte Diskussion.


 Sorry, I actually meant it as a serious contribution.  It was meant to show that the structure itself can't be the deciding factor.  Yes, it would be absurd to classify #3 as anything but a relative clause -- and that's exactly the point.  If you want to make a case for #1 and #2 being the same, then you need to apply a different criterion. 


Kajjo said:


> Interessant wäre, als was du 2 bezeichnest.


 To be honest, I've never felt the need to use a label for these types of clauses.  But to me, whatever they are, they're clearly _not_ indirect questions.

[cross-posted]


----------



## Kajjo

Natürlich ist es nicht alleine die Struktur. Auch Nebensätze darf man nicht aus dem Kontext reißen. Trotzdem sehe ich eine extreme Parallelität zwischen Sätzen, die eindeutig indirekte Fragen sind, und solchen, bei denen Ihr es bestreitet.

_Ich frage dich, wann du es ihm sagen wirst.
Ich möchte wissen, wann du es ihm sagen wirst.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wann du es ihm sagen wirst.
Du wirst mir nicht verraten, wann du es es ihm sagen wirst.
Es ist mir gar nicht mehr wichtig, wann du es es ihm sagen wirst._

Ich sehe bisher Null Argumente, warum einige dieser Sätze keine indirekte Frage sein sollten, andere aber schon.



berndf said:


> Und es macht halt einen enormen Unterschied, ob der Gegenstand einer Aussage selbst ein Satz ist oder ein Sachverhalt


Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht.


Jetzt muss ich doch ein wenig weiter ausholen und in den Bereich der reinen Aussagen gehen, weil die logisch etwas besser fassbar sind als Imperative, zu denen im weitesten Sinne auch die Fragen gehören (_...? = Sage mir, [ob] ..._). Die Bedeutung einer Aussage lässt sich definieren als die Menge aller möglichen Zustände der Welt, in denen sie wahr resp. falsch ist.

Wir hatten hier mal die Diskussion, ob in Sätzen wie _Ich sagte gestern, ich sei krank _der Konjunktiv sinnvoll sei, resp. ob  man dies als indirekte Rede werten könne. Die Frage kam auf, weil ich ja hier meine eigene Behauptungen kommentiere und nicht die anderer. Beides kann aber mit _ja_ beantwortet werden und zwar weil der Gegenstand der Aussage _meine Behauptung über den Sachverhalt_ ist und nicht _der Sachverhalt selbst_ ist. Für die Wahrheit oder Falschheit (und damit die Bedeutung) des Satzes ist es vollkommen egal, ob ich tatsächlich gestern krank war (=_Sachverhalt_), sondern nur, ob ich dies gestern behauptet habe (=_Aussage über den Sachverhalt_).

Darum auch mein Insistieren auf der Sinnhaftigkeit des Konjunktivs als Kriterium.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> warum einige dieser Sätze keine indirekte Frage sein sollten, andere aber schon.


 Do you mean that
1.) you don't see a (material) difference
or that
2.) you do see a difference, but you don't think the difference has any practical implications
?

So far, I've mostly been focusing on 1.)

I've tried to explain the clear difference that I see.  In one case, we are talking about an actual question.  In the other case, we are talking about a phenomenon about which they may or may not have been a question.

I've given examples.  Let me try to demonstrate this a different way:

Let's say a non-native speaker asks the question: "Hast du gestern dem Mann gesehen?"  This question includes a grammatical mistake ("dem" instead of "den").

I can say,

a.) _Er hat mich gefragt, "Hast du gestern dem Mann gesehen?"_
b.) _Er hat mich gefragt, ob ich gestern dem Mann gesehen habe._

a.) has a direct question and b.) has an indirect question.  It's okay to use "dem" in b.) (as in a.)) because I'm _*talking about the actual question*_.

Compare this to

c.) _Ich konnte ihm nicht verraten, ob ich gestern den Mann gesehen habe._

Here I'm not talking about the actual _question_, but the _information_ that the asker wanted to know, so I need to express it using grammatically correct forms.  The specific words he used are of no interest, since I'm not reporting on a specific question that was asked.  It would not be acceptable (except perhaps as a literary device) to use "dem" in c.).

Here's another angle:

d.) _Sie fragte mich, wo ich geboren bin._
e.) _Ich wollte ihr nicht verraten, wo ich geboren bin._

We can replace the object in e.) with a single-word noun, "Geburtsort," because that's what the clause means (i.e. it's really just a wordier way to say "Geburtsort").  So we can say

f.) _Ich wollte ihr meinen Geburtsort nicht verraten._

(By the way, f.) includes no implication that a question was ever asked.)

We can't do the same with d.), i.e. we can't say

*g.) _Sie fragte mich meinen Geburtsort. _

We have to say

h.) _Sie fragte mich *nach* meinem Geburtsort. _

This is because d.) is about an actual question.  The clause stands in for "Wo bist du geboren?", not for "Geburtsort."

I think there are sentences that can be interpreted both ways, such as:

i.) _Er wollte erfahren, wo ich geboren bin._

This could be a reference to an actual question ("Wo bist du geboren?"), in which case, as Bernd says, we can use the Konjunktiv I and say "sei" instead of "bin."  In that case, I would classify this as in indirect question.

But if there was no question and I'm only saying that he wanted to know this fact (maybe he didn't ask the question directly but indicated in some other way that he wanted to know this information), then I would not consider the clause an indirect question.  Note that under this interpretation, i.), like e.), can be rewritten using "Geburtsort":

j.) _Er wollte meinen Geburtsort erfahren. _


----------

